# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Wünscheswerte Therapieansätze in allen Stadien aktuell

## Hans-J.

Hallo Mitbetroffene,

mit dieser sehr anschaulichen Darstellung ist PD Dr. Retz eine sehr gute Übersicht gelungen.
Nicht nur dass sie den derzeitigen Stand der möglichen Therapien sehr gut darstellt, auch die Wirkungsweisen und die Dosierungen sowie mögliche Nebenwirkungen sind gut dokumentiert.

Immunmodulatoriche Therapieansätze wie Revlimid und Thalidomid sind ebenso vertreten wie bekannte Standardtherapien.
Aber auch Ipi. Abi. Cabazitaxel u.a. brandaktuell dargestellt.

Hier kann man nur seinen besonderen Dank dafür aussprechen und hoffen, dass Sie diese Übersicht regelmäßig weiter aktualisiert.

Der Link:

http://www.mriu.de/pdf/PT_Prostata_2...Metastasen.pdf

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------

